# Komplexen Hintergrund für Webseite slicen



## deluxeondecks (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute. 

Ich habe einen etwas komplexen Hintergrund für eine Webseite erstellt, bei dem ich nicht weiß wie ich ihn slicen soll. 
Die Webseite soll sich je nach Inhalt automatisch in der Höhe her anpassen, technisch kein Problem.
Aber wie funktioniert das mit dem Hintergrundbild? Die Brushes links und rechts in meinem Entwurf haben ja eine feste Höhe.
Wie slice ich das Hintergrundbild, damit die Webseite in der höhe dynamisch ist? Oder geht das nicht mit dem Hintergrund wie ich mir das vorstelle?

Könnt ihr mir helfen? Hoffe ihr versteht mich.

Hier das Hintergrundbild:


----------



## Leola13 (28. Juli 2011)

Hai,

deine "Ranken" links und rechts lassen sich leider nicht in der Höhe dynamisch verändern.

Für den evtl. mittleren, einfarbigen  Bereich reicht eigentlich ein 1px hoher Streifen aus, der entsprechend des Inhaltes verlängert wird.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## deluxeondecks (28. Juli 2011)

Für den mittleren Bereich ist mir das klar. Aber mir gehts um die Ränder. Gibt es denn da gar keine Möglichkeit****


----------



## DJTrancelight (28. Juli 2011)

Hi,

was mir gerade einfällt wäre die Ranken per background-repeat wiederholen zu lassen oder du machst die Ranken 8000px hoch oder noch länger und arbeitest mit overflow:hidden und dem z-index in CSS.
Aber ne richtige Lösung fällt mir jetzt dafür nicht ein

Sry, brauchte das noch nicht und seh es bitte mehr als Brainstorming an.


----------



## deluxeondecks (28. Juli 2011)

Danke. Ich werd es mal ausprobieren oder mir wohl oder übel ein anderes layout einfallen lassen müssen. Wenn jemand noch eine Idee hat, dann bitte her damit!!


----------



## Leola13 (28. Juli 2011)

Hai,

es läuft darauf hinaus :

- entweder du hast "lange" Ranken und schneidest entsprechend ab
- oder du hast Wiederholungen die ggf. auffallen

Ciao Stefan


----------

